# Siamese Algae Eater is looking at you :)



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Siamese Algae Eater:


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Curious but do they blink?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

not without eyelids....


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol. Nice shot.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Curious but do they blink?


I'm sorry, my English vocabulary is quite restricted. 
What do you mean by *blink*?

If it's a flash, that shot has been made without a flash.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

By blink he means close it's eye(with an eyelid). Like we do to re-moisten the surface of ours etc.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> By blink he means close it's eye(with an eyelid). Like we do to re-moisten the surface of ours etc.


Aha, Now I see, thank you 

Of course they are not, fishes don't have eyelids


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Some catfish blink. Sort of. The entire eye is 'rolled' down into the face and then back up


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Bah, you beat me to it. My plecs blink at me all the time.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

not really blinking though...


> blink (bliŋk)
> intransitive verb
> to close the *eyelids* and open them quickly one or more times, as either a reflex or a conscious act


....more like rolling the eyes.


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Siamese Algae Eater:


Dorogoi drug Igor.
Could you tell me where you got that useful fish?
I want one tozhe.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Ooh! You find out my native language. That's cool!

I've bought it (actually, three of them) in PJ's Pets (Yonge & Eglinton) in about two months ago.
They were not expensive. All three fishes are still alive. They are quite active and growing slowly.

Do not get Chinese Algae Eater by mistake. They are not so good.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

im also considering on getting one too! they look awesome!
looks like an overgrown oto cat


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> im also considering on getting one too! they look awesome!
> looks like an overgrown oto cat


I haven't had ottos, but I feel that they are *quite passive fishes*.
But *siamese algae eaters act like hummingbirds*. They hang near a plant, move slowly with fast fin movings and eat algae really fast. They are like shave it.
Something they are chasing each other and this is fun to watch, they are fast and unpredicted in movements live cichlids.

Look at this video: Siamese Algae Eaters eat hair green algae. This is not the best they can do, but it is still fun.


----------

